# Timberwolves likely to offer Kevin Love $60M, four-year deal



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Look for the Timberwolves to offer Kevin Love a $60 million, four-year contract extension within the next eight days.
> 
> Love, 23, who is playing for $4.6 million this season, can become a restricted free agent after the season unless he signs an extension before Jan. 25. If he opts for free agency, the Wolves would have the right to match any outside offer. Love also can return to Minnesota in 2012-13 for $6.1 million and become an unrestricted free agent after the season.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/rss/ci_19759053


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sweet. I've been waiting for them to resign him for a while now. It'd be a franchise-killer to let him go for nothing, or let him go period.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good offer. He needs to stay.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good now trade Beasley and Williams if you can't make Williams into a SF.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

hroz said:


> Good now trade Beasley and Williams if you can't make Williams into a SF.


Exactly! Beasley has some talent but has the wrong attitude and temperment. Williams sucks a$$. Small ball, with Rubio, Ridnour, Ellington, Barrea, Johnson, and Love, Randolph, Tolliver in the frontcourt seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mistake.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Signing Kevin Love to an extension is a mistake? False.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Mistake.


15 mil a year for what he brings? Can't say as I agree.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yeah it's so easy to find guys that can get you 30 and 20, and averages 25 and 15 is so easy to get.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

lol mistake? what? Good deal.. Love gets a good chunk of coin, and the length of the deal doesn't cripple the T-Wolves if it doesn't work out. Solid. unless you just don't like Kevin Love.. then I guess its not.


----------

